# I need a definition of Demon Possession



## Anton Bruckner (May 28, 2006)

Can you guys give me a definition of demon possession as in the case of the Gadarenes vs Judas vs the Pharisees? It seems to me that the people that were possessed by demons were of a different category from the Pharisees and Judas eventhough the latter committed the most wicked of sins i.e Deicide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 28, 2006)

Satan entered into Judas. Would that not be possession, and at that, by Satan himself. 

Some distinguish between possession and oppression.


----------



## DTK (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Can you guys give me a definition of demon possession as in the case of the Gadarenes vs Judas vs the Pharisees? It seems to me that the people that were possessed by demons were of a different category from the Pharisees and Judas even though the latter committed the most wicked of sins i.e Deicide. Thanks in advance.


The Greek word used to describe this state of demon-possession is daimoni,zomai, and means (as you may have already guessed) literally "to be demonized." I'm not sure that there is a real distinction to be drawn other than that, in the case of Judas, he was under the direct control and influence of Satan himself, whereas Gadarene demoniac was under the direct control and influence of multiple minions of Satan. No true believer in Jesus Christ can ever be "demonized."

I also think that we need not dwell too much on things pertaining to the devil and his minions, because nothing delights the devil more than for folk to show interest in or preoccupation with the devil, which is probably why one sees very little commentary on this condition.

But I will hasten to make this comment, because you or others may find it helpful. In Matthew 11:12, the Lord Jesus made this statement, _"And from the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven suffers violence, and the violent take it by force."_ We notice, even from a cursory survey in the Gospel accounts, and afterwards in the Acts of the Apostles, that there was in the days of our Lord's flesh an unusual stirring up of demonic activity, both in His ministry and in the ministry of the Apostles after Him. There is this repeated reference to demonic possession, demonic activity, etc., and it was for this reason I think....With the arrival of John the Baptist, which marked the historical coming of Messiah, and through the ministry of the Apostles, this was an unusual time in the history of redemption when the kingdom of God was drawing near to the kingdom of Satan, and was threatening the downfall of Satan and his kingdom. 

I use these analogies - when an army is attacking a city, never is that army any closer to its main objective of victory than when the men are right up to the walls of the city's fortress, but never is the resistance, then, any stronger or violent. All hell (as it were) breaks out, as men battle on the very walls of the city! The same is true in terms of another anaology - Never is a football team any closer to its objective than when they are within the five yard line of the opposing team's goaline, the offensive team is pushing right up to the goaline, and never closer to the objective of scoring a touchdown until then. But it is at this very point that the opponent's defense is never any tougher! After all, no one has ever heard of 30 yardline stands, but everyone has heard of "goaline stands."

This was the case in the days of our Lord's flesh. The kingdom of heaven was drawing near to the accomplishment of overthrowing the kingdom of darkness, which meant the precious release of souls in bondage to the devil, hence the unusual stirring up of demonic activity! Remember what Holy Scripture teaches us about what was accomplished in the spiritual realm through the death of our Lord Jesus, John 12:31-32; Colossians 2:15; Hebrews 2:14-15; 1 John 3:8; and ever Rev. 20:1-3. The kingdom of heaven suffered unusual violence at this period in history, because the devil and his minions understood the meaning of Jesus' words, _"The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand. Repent, and believe in the gospel."_ (Mark 1:15).

DTK


----------



## srhoades (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



That its a wonderful insight into the why they are mutiple recorded accounts of demonicly possessed people in the Gospels. I had never considered that before, but your explanation sounds completley reasonable.

[Edited on 5-29-2006 by srhoades]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> The Greek word used to describe this state of demon-possession is daimoni,zomai, and means (as you may have already guessed) literally "to be demonized." I'm not sure that there is a real distinction to be drawn other than that, in the case of Judas, he was under the direct control and influence of Satan himself, whereas Gadarene demoniac was under the direct control and influence of multiple minions of Satan. No true believer in Jesus Christ can ever be "demonized."
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. the reason why I asked that question is because I couldn't avoid this topic in my Sunday School class. I'm going through the life of Jesus and I knew that I would eventually run into this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2006)

Very interesting, DTK -- thanks!


----------



## shelly (May 30, 2006)

My dh and I were just talking about it. A thought that we had is that maybe there is a lot of demon possession going on but no one notices because the level of accepted behavior is so low that one wouldn't notice the behavior of one who was possessed as being out of the ordinary.


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 30, 2006)

I do not think there is a particular classification of only certain people who are demonized"¦ no limit on their influence. God allows them to interact with everyone (including His people).

Guarding the gates to the temple of God is one's #1 priority. Under the New Covenant, your body is now the temple of God and you are the gate keeper. Your job is to keep out all the garbage via your five senses"¦. what you allow inside is an exercise of your will. What fellowship has righteousness with unrighteousness? The slightest hint of unrighteousness can open the flood gates to your inner being. Once you loose control, addiction is sure to set in and dwell within the compartment once reserved for the Most High.

Destruction is assured to those who refuse to take heed to God´s provision (this is a promise of God"¦ 1 Corinthians 4:16-17). This destruction is allowed by a myriad of influences that will lead you down a path of sin and unrighteousness"¦. this is the goal of the spiritually unclean. Addiction is plentiful in this age. One can be addicted to just about anything"¦ and all will lead to self destruction (alcoholism, p0rnography, violence, psychedelic drug use, etc.). 

Demonic activity is usually written off as simple sin.... even amongst professing Christians (hence the spiritual activity is seldom noticed). Simple sin can, in fact, be accomplished without direct spiritual influence"¦ but this is the first step in allowing the unholy into your body. This is good for the unholy realm.... especially if the widespread belief of their presence is unimportant or even non-existent.

As far as Christians and the unholy are concerned, it should be of constant vigilance. Christians are directly affected by their activities... beginning with changes in the truth, substitutes for righteousness and even flat out distortions of biblical doctrines. Cunning and clever are the forces which have the desire to lead God's people out of the way. Destruction is their main aim. They want God´s people to become so insensitive to sin as to allow them in for the purpose of gaining a stronghold (nurse the addiction).

The unholy can use the unregenerate for their common goal, but the regenerate "œin Christ" are their main targets. The Christian needs to be actively aware and engaged in the unseen warfare. The manifestations of their works are clearly seen.

God has made the provisions for your protection starting with His law. He has also equipped you with His Spirit as well as a breastplate of righteousness.... but your will becomes directly involved. What you allow into your gates directly corresponds to your spiritual wellness. You can throw out His law and His Spirit and invite something else to dwell within you. 


[Edited on 5-30-2006 by Texas Aggie]


----------

